# Fluid from female mantis butt



## Mantis Lady (Jul 4, 2018)

Since 2 days Cochise lets out a transperant greenish fluid from her butt. I saw it yesterday when I was feeding her. I saw a droplet hanging  on her butt. I have removed it with a cloth. I like to know what it is. Is it because she need to lay an intertile ooth?


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 5, 2018)

Mine had a similar substance on her abdomen after mating. I thought it was because the male didn't have the best aim but it could have been from something else. I know your female hasn't been mated yet so in your case it had to have come from her. As long as she is still acting and eating normally it probably isn't anything to worry about but maybe offer her some water to make up for any possible fluid loss.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 5, 2018)

Cochise is acting normally like wanting to climb. 2 days ago she ate normally. She has now a droplet hanging at her butt. I took a pic of that. Yesterday I let her drink from a straw and she was thirsty.

I wiped her butt and droplet is gone. she does'nt loose much but what can it be?


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 5, 2018)

That looks darker and less clear than what was on mine. She had perfectly clear green goo on the side of her abdomen. May not be the same substance.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 5, 2018)

It is today much darker.  She has a new droplet hanging there. I cleaned her butt again. This is what I saw:






I don't feel like mating her with Bob like this.. Don't want to give her more problems than she already have... Maybe I should give her honey water. I already let her drink extra from a straw to keep her fuids up, maybe I should add honey too it


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 5, 2018)

her appetite is still good,  gave her half little roach.

the adult female roach with "Cochise" written on her back  had an ooth sticking out her butt. I dont't know if it is fertile but i dont think I need buy roaches in the future. (adult male in there too.) that female I wanted to feed  to Cochise during the mating..


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 5, 2018)

I would give her some honey water. Good luck!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 5, 2018)

Yeah, I just did that but she wasn't thirsty now. She got some honey inside. I hope it is not something serious.


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 5, 2018)

The fact that the discharge is getting darker is concerning. How long ago did she lay her last ooth?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 5, 2018)

Almost 3 weeks ago. This saturday is 3 weeks.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 6, 2018)

Today the droplet was more trasperant again. But still no ooth layed. Cleaned it again.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 6, 2018)

Cochise was very thirsty. She drank a lot water from a tea spoon.But I can imagine why that is because she looses fluids.


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 6, 2018)

Interesting. It gets more transparent when you give her more fluids?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 6, 2018)

Now after she drank water, She produced faster a droplet. I had clean her again. the droplet was transperant. Will give Cochise something to drink later again. I don't want her to dry out.

I am scared it is something serious Why isn't she laying an ooth? if this problem related to ooth laying..


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 6, 2018)

I hope she is ok! Keep us updated.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 6, 2018)

I hope it too. I will keep you guys updated. Maybe we can learn from this. I have decided not to mate her with Bob yet. I was planned to do it this weekend. But I will wait.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 6, 2018)

Ok. Good luck!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 7, 2018)

This morning there was a droplet again. I wiped it. I was out all day and when i came back there was some  dried blackish stuff on her butt. I should have taken a pic , but i was thinking dat needs to get of her. and after the cleaning it was drinking time. She was very thirsty. I let her drink from a tea spoon, is easier to give.

she wasn't interested in a grasshopper so I am thinking to give her some honey later. Then she has something in her stomach.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 7, 2018)

I wonder what is going on! I hope that it isn't something serious.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 7, 2018)

I hope not, I want Cochise to stay with me for few months more. Her behaviour is still  normal.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 8, 2018)

This morning she has a droplet that had the color of that stuff whit she created her first ooth with. I am thinking are those glands blocked or something? I havn't seen her looking for a spot to lay an ooth the last week really. She was hanging upside down and gave her a drink from a straw instead of tea spoon. she really likes to drink.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 8, 2018)

You could try mating her with Bob, and see if the mating and the fertility of her eggs makes her want to lay an ooth?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 8, 2018)

I am scared to do that, maybe it could give Cochise more problems than she already have.

After my nap tI found his one on cochises butt:


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 8, 2018)

I understand the concern after hearing about my female becoming eggbound but it hasn't been long enough after Cochise's last ooth to start thinking that is the problem. Since her ooths are infertile they may take longer to lay than fertile ones. As you know I tried mating my female but that did not help her situation. It is best to wait until Cochise is completely healthy and she isn't having that green discharge to mate her to assure that her babies will be healthy too. 

Do you notice that she has more discharge if you give her more water?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 8, 2018)

Predatorhousepet said:


> Do you notice that she has more discharge if you give her more water?


yes, I have the feeling that is right. Cochise is thirsty. Seems like what she drinks get out fast and that with the hot weather here...  She does poop, need to remove some poops again.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 8, 2018)

Predatorhousepet said:


> It is best to wait until Cochise is completely healthy and she isn't having that green discharge to mate her to assure that her babies will be healthy too.


I agree with that


----------



## Sticky (Jul 8, 2018)

They do urinate! Ive seen it myself. I hate to say it but I've been pissed in the face by afew of my girls!

Another one, a male, would flick it away from me. He was always a gentleman! I wouldnt worry. We all have to pee!


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 8, 2018)

Sticky said:


> They do urinate! Ive seen it myself. I hate to say it but I've been pissed in the face by afew of my girls!
> 
> Another one, a male, would flick it away from me. He was always a gentleman! I wouldnt worry. We all have to pee!


Interesting. I thought that might be what it was which is why I asked if she noticed there was more discharge and if it got more transparent when her mantis drank more water. I've never seen any of my mantises pee but that doesn't mean they don't. The clear green goo I saw on my female was more like gel than watery drops and it was on the side of her upper abdomen after mating. I never found more on her after that one time so I thought it was because the male had bad aim.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 8, 2018)

huh? :blink: Cochise never peed when she was a nymph and it not hygienic to have a droplet of pee hanging at your rear.  In the wild there is not someone to wipe mantisses butts.

I thought mantids poops and pees at the same time? And i still found poop wiped a few of them a couple of hours ago off my desk. Now I am confused.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jul 9, 2018)

Mantises will sometimes excrete excess uric acid in liquid form. This is most common in adult females and not a sign of issues. It generally comes out in a fine spray though and should dry a chalky white, which doesn't sound to be the case in your girl unfortunately.

I have had one female in the past that developed runny stool. She actually had the problem start after mating. She was otherwise healthy and lived a normal lifespan. I never however noticed any droplets hanging from her rear. The fact your girl has had the issue so far without other symptoms is promising though. I would just keep doing what you are doing and make sure you offer water regularly since it sounds like she is dehydrating faster than normal.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 9, 2018)

But will het get back to normal? Or must I clean her butt a few times a day daily the rest of her life? (she still needs to lay an ooth)


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 22, 2018)

I was feeding cochise and saw something at her butt. I don't know if it is related to loosing fluids stuff but I saw this on Cochise her butt:

 





What is it?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 29, 2018)

Update Cochise:

The thing on her butt looks like this at the moment:






She still havn't layed an ooth. I am thinking this thing make it hard for her to poop/ooth laying. I have cleaned the stuff what is on there. It was sticky. Her butt is clean now, but Cochise don't wont to eat last couple of days. And normally she grabs everything I put before her face.

She hates the cleaning, but I had to do it..


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 29, 2018)

That is a long time since her last ooth but sometimes it takes a long time when they are infertile. No idea what's going on with the discharge but it's not normal. The loss of appetite is concerning.

My eggbound female didn't have discharge like that, she had been mated but she still couldn't lay and strained herself trying. She had a hard blockage you could feel. After she passed I dissected her to see what the lump was and it looked like a small amount of ooth material dried inside her and this caused the tissue in the surrounding area to die. Being eggbound is not necessarily fatal but in this case it was. I also had a female die not long after laying an ooth and she also had ooth material dried inside her. I don't know that anything can be done to prevent or treat that but it is interesting to know it's a possibilty.

Very gently feel Cochise's abdomen and make sure there aren't any hard spots. Be careful not to injure her in the process, the abdomen is very delicate.

The last pic you showed it almost looks like her anus is prolapsed but you said it was a sticky substance that you were able to wipe away? So her butt usually looks normal but gets this sticky green stuff coming out of her?

The only real advice I have is to keep an eye on her and keep offering her water to make up for any fluid loss she is experiencing. Hopefully she gets her appetite back soon.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 29, 2018)

Thank you for your reply,

There was blackish stuff on her butt, wiped it away with a wet cloth. Not green. She was slapping at the straw when i wanted to let her drink, will try later again. She is more restless then normally. I will for sure keep an eye on her.


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 29, 2018)

The black stuff in the center is what you wiped away? That may just be stress poop. It gets sticky and black. The green part it came out of is what I am concerned about, if that's not discharge then it looks like her anus is prolapsed. She may have done it when trying to lay an ooth. I don't think anything can be done about it though. 

If she doesn't want to drink that's ok, just try again tomorrow.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 29, 2018)

Could she have belly cramps that gives her stress? The green thing looks painfull I think.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 29, 2018)

front of Cochises abdomen


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 29, 2018)

Stress poop can be caused by any number of things that might be stressing her out. The prolapse alone could be stressful enough to cause it. However, since some of your other mantises are sick/dying it could be that whatever is going on with them is affecting her a little bit too.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 29, 2018)

ugh, Is she dying too??


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 29, 2018)

I hope not! Keep the sick ones separate. I wish I could be more help figuring out what's wrong ?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 30, 2018)

I am devatstated: Found Cochise on her back this morning, with sticky green stuff, separrated her too., Hunter,Bob, Diego ate the grasshoppers too, I am so worried I am loosing them too...


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 30, 2018)

Oh no, that's terrible. I'm so sorry. I know the feeling of finding your favorite mantis sick and there's nothing you can do to help her. This sickness hitting so many of your mantises at once it has to be the grasshoppers, the heat or something else in their environment.

I recently heard a story about someone's entire insect collection all getting sick at the same time, some dying. Turns out there was a huge explosion in the mosquito population and the city came to drain the creek and sprayed their subdivision with insecticide because they were worried about the zika virus spreading.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 30, 2018)

No!!! Not Cochise!!!!!!! Oh I am so sorry, @Little Mantis! Feed Hunter, Bob and Diego honey water and isolate them from the sick mantids. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 30, 2018)

Cochise isn't doing well she has the same symptomes as Ney.. I am going to loose her too... I am thinking to let them go...

They (Cochise and Ney) are separated from  the others with the grasshoppers. For now no mantis found laying on their back. But I keep on mind I can loose more of the big  ones because they ate all grasshoppers. If it is not the heat from last days causing this...

I never knew I would loose 3 mantids in  short period and Cochise is one of them.... i miss her already not seeing her around hanging on my desk...???


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 31, 2018)

I am so so sorry! 

- MantisGirl 13


----------

